# Can I make vinegar with Grape Juice?



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have access to apple cider vinegar "mother" and have extra grape juice I would like to make vinegar, is this possible?

Can I can it afterwards?

How would I measure the percentage of acidity?

Thanks


----------



## Ryan NC (Jan 29, 2009)

you'd ned to ferment it out using yeast then culture it with the mother of vinegar. It's not hard you just need to keep things clean and sterile in process. 

Measuring the acidity is the biggest issue, there is no reliable way to do so at home that I am aware of... best used for cooking & salads. doesn't need canned and shouldn't be used for canning.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's a website that gives directions for testing along with various recipes.
http://www.naturemoms.com/homemade-vinegar.html


HTH,

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Ryan, acidity seems to be more difficult to be exact with, this grape juice is kind of sweet so it will probably be high (apparently), I will keep you posted when this is done.

Thanks Pelanka, cute website, great information. I know you recently got a great deal on vinegar, I don't have that store in my area, but love to hear about your purchasing/bartering deals. 

I will be experimenting this weekend after I find a "stopper" and a container. Off to freecycle and maybe craiglist.

Thanks


----------

